# Broadleaf control options in orchard grass



## pmurphy_19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello All,

I raise orchard grass and am looking for a good broadleaf herbicide. I have always used 2,4-D in the past but I can not use it due to a close proximity of wine grapes we planted and don't want to spray and take a chance of volatization. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

If you follow the label to prevent spraying conditions that promote inversions I find it hard to believe that you are going to kill your grapes. I have never seen it done after spraying 2,4-D.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Bronate is a safe alternative (check the label to insure it is labeled for Orchard grass) although I agree with hayray if you follow application recommendations volatization should not be an issue with the 2-4-D.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Use Lo-Vol 2,4-D, reduce your spraying pressure by 50%/double the volume or slow your MPH along the grapes. 50-75' distance should be enough as long as there is absolutely no wind blowing towrads the grapes. Wind blowing away shoul be a big help.

Ralph


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a small field (6 acres) of bermuda that the neighbor planted grapes along the property line. I did some research before I sprayed and found that grapes are very sensitive to 2-4-D so I did not spray it. A guy a 1/4 mile up the road sprayed his yard and ditch and it looked like he smoked the grapes. They did eventually come out of it and recover but the guy with the grapes was pissed. If you follow rjmoses advice you should be fine but if the conditions are right and the wind changes directions after you are done spraying expect some damage even with an amine type 2-4-D. I started using extreme amounts of fertilizer and the bermuda choked out almost all the weeds. But then the guy with the grapes was pissed at me because he found some fertilizer granules under his grapes. He never told anyone his grapes were organic.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember the instructor at one of the weed sprayer calibration classes telling us about a guy spraying Tordon next to a grape field during an inversion


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Iowa used to be one of the leading grape producing states in the country. When 2,4-D came in out went grapes. According to ISU it was directly attributed to 2,4-D spraying. Just an interesting side note to grape sensitivity to 2,4-D.


----------

